# I feel like past-me was very... ENFJ/ESTP, but...



## piano (May 21, 2015)

i've changed a lot since then, and i'm not sure which is the "real" me anymore; the me i was then, or the me i am now? because when i think back to how i acted when i was younger, i see a lot of evidence supporting ENFJ or ESTP.

i'm not a fan of the questionnaires, as they are too rigid for my liking. it feels like i'm being forced to answer questions i dislike and then, after i answer them, i get irritated by how obvious they are. like, i find myself thinking, "this question is clearly asking me whether i value Ti or Te, Fi or Fe, N or S, P or J, etc," and because i know exactly what the question wants from me, i give half-assed answers. or no answers at all. i've started many questionnaires, only to stop halfway through because half of my answers went something like: "i don't want to answer this because i know it's asking me whether i value Ti over Te, and vice versa."

so... as well-made and creative as they are, i'm going to ditch them and take a more... stream-of-consciousness approach. i feel less restricted that way, and i believe that my self-descriptions will reveal a lot more about me/how my mind works than a questionnaire ever would. i'll try my very best to break up the paragraphs so they aren't _too_ intimidating, haha.

now, where do i begin? well, i feel it's best to explain why i believe myself to be an ENFJ/ESTP first. this isn't a pitch, this is merely how i view my old self.

i've always loved being around people. social interaction/dynamics didn't _always_ come easy to me, but once i found myself in a group i felt comfortable with/people i liked, i was very talkative and outgoing. if i was surrounded by people i was unfamiliar with, however, i would usually (though not always) keep to myself until someone else made the effort to pull me out of my shell.

reading people always came easy to me. i can tell when someone likes or dislikes me, i can tell what their underlying intentions are, i can usually tell what they're like/what they like, etc. when it comes to individual people and groups of people, i know where they fit in "social hierarchies" and who they're friends are, who they like, who they dislike, what they want from certain people, whether they're genuine or ingenuine. i've just always been very good at that. i would even go so far as to say it came "naturally" to me.

i would always try to get in with the "cool kids". as i got older, climbing social hierarchies became a piece of cake, but when i was younger, it was a lot harder. i had horrible anxiety and i was nervous all the time. i didn't understand what was/wasn't appropriate. like, despite understanding people incredibly well, i couldn't understand... well, social appropriateness. don't get me wrong, though - i always tried to be polite and if i said or did anything deemed "wrong" or "rude", it was, more often than not, an accident; something i never did with bad intentions.

these are all reasons why i believe myself to be a Fe-dom. the only real issues being that i was NOT conflict-avoidant (blah blah blah harmony) and i am nowhere near as warm or caring. i am warm and caring, yes, but it come in bursts. it isn't a consistent theme in my personality/behaviour. it's only ever consistent with my family. during my childhood, i was fiercely protective of my younger siblings (i was the oldest). i was also very caring towards/with them.

in regular social settings, though, i wasn't as kind and loving. like i said, i wasn't mean or spiteful, but i saw most people as a means to an end. i was manipulative and VERY good at it. when i climbed social ladders, i would befriend the right people and then work my way up from there. it wasn't until midway through high school where i started forming real friendships with others. before that, there was a lot of lying and manipulation to get what/where i wanted. i'm not proud of my past transgressions, not at all, but, at the end of the day, it was all just a game to me.

so i guess another word i would use to describe myself is "selfish". i was really interested in other people, sure, but what i was primarily interested in was reading and understanding them, not loving and befriending them. i've changed a lot since then, though. i still occasionally catch myself doing shady, behind-the-scenes shit, but now i have the good sense to control it/to stop altogether. nowadays, i crave real, intimate, genuine, deep relations with others.

in school/at soccer, i was always talking to people. i was very social and i befriended anyone and everyone. in my spare time, though, i hung out by myself. sometimes my siblings. i rarely made the effort to ask my friends at school/soccer/etc to hang out. if i hung out with people, it was because they pursued me. i didn't get asked to hang out a lot. i was social and outgoing, but also weird and sometimes abrasive. hard-to-handle is a good way to describe past-me. i had a strong personality. i was very ExxJ/Se-dom, now that i think about it

though i was generally smart and perceptive, i was also very lazy, so i didn't perform well in school. i did well up until 9th grade, when you were actually expected to keep up with homework and assignments. i was in the IB program (similar to AP classes) so my poor work ethic wasn't going to cut it anymore. i skipped class a lot and this resulted in me doing poorly/failing. this laziness is an integral part of who i am, one of the few traits that have stayed with me over the years. this is what makes me question the ENFJ typing.

i had a horrible temper. it didn't make many appearances but when it did, it would scare people shitless. i was ruthless. i was never violent, but i was defensive/sometimes even offensive. i ALWAYS played devil's advocate. i still catch myself doing this from time to time. i just like testing people and pushing them to their limits/out of their boundaries (in a good way!). other times i'd do it to get an emotional reaction out of them (not in a good way!). this probably has more to do with my relationship with my father than my actual personality, but i won't deny that it was a big part of who i was back then.

my temper has simmered down a lot. i'm much calmer now. still nervous as balls... but calm and laidback. i feel much more at peace with myself. i feel like my home life and my life at school/soccer had a negative influence on me... like i could never be my true self.

my life is at a standstill right now. i went through a rough patch near the end of high school and haven't made much progress since. my personality and mentality have improved significantly, but my actual life? ehhh, could be a lot better. making friends isn't too hard, but keeping them is a challenge. i'm flighty and unreliable as fuck. i go into hermit mode often. i'll disappear for days, weeks, sometimes months, at a time.

i used to have a bad habit of burning bridges/cutting people out. i still kind of do... but i've improved a lot! i'm very opinionated as there are quite a few things i feel strongly about, but i won't state my opinion if i don't have one (unless, of course, i decide to play devil's advocate, but it's very lighthearted then and i wouldn't really describe it as me being "opinionated"; more like i'm playing around)

now i'm a lot calmer. i've realised a lot of things about myself. one big thing being that i dislike conflict. i didn't notice how uncomfortable it made me until two years ago where i pretty much spent all of my time by myself thinking about shit. i became self-aware. i know myself so well now, it's ridiculous.

oh wow. what a huge wall of text, and i'm nowhere close to finishing hahaha. i guess i'll just end it here for now and wait for questions/responses to elaborate further... so, ask away! no shame in my game so feel free to ask whatever, as long as it's at least somewhat relevant

thanks for reading, friends


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

I can sympathize with your personality changing, mine has too, though mostly from forced reworks. I'm waiting to see what others say, but I got a *metric ton* of Enneagram 3 from this.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> I can sympathize with your personality changing, mine has too, though mostly from forced reworks. I'm waiting to see what others say, but I got a *metric ton* of Enneagram 3 from this.


yeah, i can see that. it seems to align with what i said about me acting very ExxJ/Se-dom like in high school


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

i'm female, i'm 21 years old, and i'm feeling pretty content right now. i was depressed for a long time, close to half my life, but it's been months since the last time things got "bad". i'd like to think i'm a lot more stable now. i have terrible anxiety but it's been with me for as long as i can remember and i don't see it ever going away completely, but it has improved! i speculate i might have BPD and so does my doctor, but we haven't run any "tests" yet or whatever it is they do to find to find out if a person has a particular disorder.

*2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*

oh man. i fucking love the northern lights! without a doubt, i would choose the first photo, and i would probably describe it as ethereal and calming. i suppose i chose it because it has a stronger effect on me.

the second picture is boring and i don't see why anyone would choose that. it's a plain shot of an everyday occurence so it doesn't have much appeal, not to me at least.

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

a cover letter? that's funny, because if i were to apply for a job using a cover letter, i'd 100% bullshit my way through it. i'd make up something about me being hard-working and attentive to detail, two things which i am not. on the real though, i'd describe myself as energetic and fun. my energy is... of a skittish nature. i'm a very skittish person. i'm also laidback and pleasant. when i'm relaxed and in an environment that isn't too serious, i make very good first impressions. if ever i'm an asshole to you, that's on you, because there have been VERY few instances where i've been dismissive of others. i can and have befriended the quietest of the quiet, the coldest of the cold, the strangest of the strange, so i would also describe myself as open and accepting. i'm often described as childlike, but rarely childish.

i'm clever and witty and i've got quips for days. i switch between sarcastic and serious so often and so much that it's nearly impossible to tell when i'm being one or the other; it all kind of blends together. i'm usually sweet and sincere but sometimes i'm full of shit and if you call me out on it i'll just laugh it off and put you on my list of "people i want to get to know better." i've got a big heart and i'm empathetic to an almost unreasonable degree. not many people know this about me, however, as i don't broadcast/show it. i have a devil-may-care attitude.

on the downside, though, i'm very flighty. i have a hard time maintaining contact with people, not because i don't want to (usually), but because i'm bad at one-on-one convos. it's like i lose my ability to converse, haha. i can only have one-on-one convos with people i'm close to, because i know there will never be a shortage of conversational topics, and i don't feel the need to "perform" with them. it flows naturally, and i don't have to attempt to make small talk to keep the convo going. i talk very fast and it freaks people out. my brain moves at a frenetic pace!

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

in the past, i've always been in awe of ENTJs. that's the kind of person i _used_ to wish i was, but now i'm quite happy with who i am now. there are certain things i would change, sure, but nothing that would require me to change my whole personality. i often feel that people try so hard to be perfect, or to emulate an idol or role model that they consider to be "perfect", that they lose sight of the fact that life isn't about being faultless. it's about recognising your own faults and shortcomings, and embracing them. do you have any idea how awesome self-aware people are? people who know themselves so well that they can tell you exactly who and what they are without omitting the bad shit and STILL sound cool? yeah, that's the kind of person i aspire to be. not that person specifically, but a self-aware version of myself.

haha, the kind of person i wouldn't want to be? oh boy... i could have all the time in the world to list the traits/characteristics i don't ever want attributed to myself and it still wouldn't be enough.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

yeah, i'm sure there are a lot of differences. what's that one quote? we judge others by their actions, and ourselves by our intentions? if there's ever a discrepancy, it stems from them not knowing or understanding me well enough to get why i do the things i do.

imagine you work in an office and imagine that, in this office, you have a coworker named betty. now imagine that betty's nice to everyone but you. she's full of passive-aggressive jabs and whenever you two are alone, she goes in on you like you're a pumpkin pie on thanksgiving. just chews you the fuck out. imagine this goes on for weeks, months, maybe even years. you ignore her because, you know, fuck betty, until one day... one day where she crosses the line by high-key berating you in front of your peers and coworkers. she's smart enough to conceal the insult as a "joke", so no one suspects anything. but you know better, so you SNAP, and everyone looks at you like, "what the fuck, jenna?" because, to them, betty is kind and loving. so for you to tell her to go fuck yourself like you just did, makes you look like a high-strung bitch who can't take a joke, and betty like an innocent victim who made a lighthearted joke to the wrong person.

you get what i'm saying? there's many reasons why people do the things they do, so i try to keep that in mind whenever i'm interpretting their actions/words towards me. people rarely dig deeper to find out why someone is the way they are and that's sad because misunderstandings are the root of most problems. i think the guy who invited esperanto said something similar.

i don't know where i was going with that but goddamn does betty sound like a bitch

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*

i'm not unsure, i'm just really bored and taking tests is fun.

i got bored really early on so i'm just gonna skim the list and copy and paste my "values":
youthfulness
self-reliance
independence
freedom
passion
dreaming
fluency
wisdom
sagacity
nerve
mastery
beauty
modesty
simplicity
tranquility
ingenuity
reflection
certainty
discovery
cleverness
experience
imagination
reverence
vision
virtue
bliss
insightfulness
truth
privacy
fun
transcendence
growth
assertiveness
wonder
adventure
candor
mindfulness
flow
sexuality/sensuality
awareness
brilliance
synergy
spunk
philanthropy
cunning
freedom

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

no idea. i don't really feel like answering this. good or bad situation? it depends. if it's good, i'm excited. if it's bad, then i'm nervous. if i can't tell, then i'm both nervous and excited. actually no... i'm almost always excited, even if i'm nervous.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

oh man 8 questions in and i'm already annoyed. these next few questions aren't gonna be fun, are they?

i'm tense and temperamental. i get VERY nervous and i usually look very lost/confused. terse and controlling. i act like how i'm acting right now!

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

i act like i'm enjoying myself? i'm usually happy and at peace. i talk twice as much! i don't know!

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*

one-on-one interaction is usually preferred, as long as i know the person well. otherwise, i'd choose group interaction everytime. there's more going on and i need constant stimulation. 

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*

i don't know. i don't care for society much, or i didn't when i was younger. i knew what i had to do to get where i wanted to be and i did it. i don't like adopting social customs and traditions. i'm very nonconformist, in that regard. i think canada (where i currently reside) is boring and one-dimensional. i want to travel the world and visit other countries so i can compare their culture to canada's. i was born in a small country and europe and i love it there but, again, i don't care much for the "social norms" and when i visited it this past may, my family commented on how weird/different i acted. people there are conscious of appearances and gender roles so women are usually very done up and pretty. i would dress up if the activity/event called for it because dressing up can be fun, but if i was just going to the store or buying food, i'd wear sweatpants and a t-shirt. people would look at me weird but i never actually noticed it until my cousin came out with me one day and pointed it out.

i think people are great individually, but pathetic and lemming-like in groups. that isn't always the case but, more often than not, yea. i don't like groups or cliques and i avoid them at all costs. it's like the second people are in a group made up of more than 3 people, their brains fall right out of their heads. it's obvious that they compromise aspects of themselves/their personalities to "keep the peace", if you will. kind of ridiculous. there's also this air of arrogance lol. there are many things people will do in a group, that they would never do on their own. it's like they absolutely NEED support and reasurrance before they can do or say anything.

generally speaking, i think people are selfish but well-intentioned.

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*

i do not like authority. sometimes i'll suck up to someone if i know it'll benefit me in the long-run, but i won't like it. nope. however, that never lasts and it won't be long before i'm rebelling against them. i've fucked myself over many times by doing this haha. i think the people in authority who actually enjoy bossing people around act that way because they were deprived of power/control in their younger years and this is their way of compensating. it arouses sympathy in me more than it does resentment. i think that authority is necessary (to a certain degree) and i don't trust people who actually believe humans can thrive in a world where the existence of authority figures has been completely eradicted. i'm sure living in such a world would be thrilling and exciting but it would get boring quick.

i don't like being an authoritative figure and if i have no choice then i will try my very best to pass on the responsibilities to someone else. i don't like telling people what to do and i especially don't like being responsible for other people and their mistakes, so i'd choose to take on a more backseat/secondary role. not that you asked...

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *

this reminds me of one of my favourite carl jung quotes!
"In all chaos there is a cosmos, in all disorder a secret order."

i love chaos. i was talking to my INTJ friend once and when he asked me what i wanted to do in my life, i told him i wanted to live the most chaotic life i could. i want dramatic ups and downs. my life is a blank canvas and i want to splatter paint and blood and guts all over it. when i jump into something without having any preconceived idea as to what it is i'm jumping into, i'm at my best! it pushes me out of my comfort zone and i feel alive, free, happy.

it manifests itself in many ways! in my immediate surroundings, in my speech, in my behaviour, in my thoughts.

i don't think chaos can exist without order, and vice versa. i think, like many opposites, the two go hand in hand. i would elaborate on this further but then i wouldn't shut up and i'm getting impatient! i'm having a hard time answering this question because i can't talk about one without talking about the other and it would just end with me drawing parallels and contrasts and them eventually melding into the same thing and... i'm not making any sense, am i?

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

dependence, captivity, constraint, commitment.

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

i'm gonna answer this later

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

this too

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*

warning: these are gonna be half-assed because i'm anxious as hell right now!

enneagram test:

You are most likely a type 4.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 4w3.

Type 4 - 12.7
Type 6 - 10.7
Type 8 - 8.4
Type 3 - 8.4
Type 9 - 7.7
Type 7 - 7
Type 5 - 6.7

Wing 4w3 - 16.9
Wing 4w5 - 16.1
Wing 3w4 - 14.8
Wing 6w7 - 14.2
Wing 6w5 - 14.1
Wing 5w4 - 13.1
Wing 7w6 - 12.4
Wing 8w9 - 12.3
Wing 5w6 - 12.1
Wing 8w7 - 11.9
Wing 9w8 - 11.9
Wing 7w8 - 11.2
Wing 3w2 - 10.6
Wing 9w1 - 8.2


cognitive functions test:

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) *************************** (27.9)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) *********************************** (35.9)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************* (32)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************** (35.3)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ****************************** (30.1)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************* (21)
limited use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************************** (32.1)
good use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************* (25.9)
average use

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ESFJ

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ISFJ, or ENFJ

interesting. i've never gotten this result before! sometimes i feel like i see reality through the lens of my past.

*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*

i'll have to get back to you on that


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

*Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?*

*Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?*

*Which best describes your political beliefs: liberal, centrist, or conservative?*

*Does it bother you when people are late?*

*Which do you put more weight in: science, faith, or both equally?*

*Which describes you better: more warm-hearted, or cool-headed?*

*As a personality, are you more passive, active, or balanced?*

*Are you generally able to forgive and forget?*

*Do you like dogs? Would you consider owning a dog as a pet?*

*How much would you enjoy hosting a big, crazy party?*

*Are Goth chicks more sexy, or more lame?*

*How do you feel about kids (precious, okay, revolting, indifferent to them)?*

*Could you date someone who was really quiet?*

*Which of the following types of intelligence do you most value: logical/mathematical, social/interpersonal, or visual/spatial/artistic?*

*How shy would you say you are?*

*When deciding what is right and wrong are you more emotional, logical, religious, or something else?*

*Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?*

*When it comes to right and wrong, which of the following has the greatest impact on your belief system: religion, family/friends, laws, or self interest?*

*Which word describes you better: private or social?*

*When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?*

*Is the left or right hemisphere of your brain dominant?*

*Do you typically speak and write in a clear, precise manner?*

*How often do you try new things (food, activities, music, whatever)?*

*Do you mind getting really dirty working/playing outside?*

*When facing a complicated situation, can you easily put yourself in another person's shoes and consequently see things from his or her point of view?*

*Do you care about other people's suffering?*

*Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?*

*Are you almost always on time?*

*Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?*

*Would speaking in front of a large group make you nervous?*

*How frequently do you drink alcohol?*

*Are you careful with your money?*

*Which of the following has the biggest influence on your behavior: reason/observation/empiricism/trial-and-error, tradition/faith/upbringing/heritage, or emotion/intuition/instinct?*

*How important is it that your partner be willing and able to participate in meaningful philosophical conversations?*

*If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?*

*Which is worse: being too much of a dreamer, or too cynical?*

*What size party would you prefer to attend: a few close friends, 5 - 20 people, 20 - 100 people, or more than 100 people?*

*How do you feel about germs: obsessed (you bleach anything you can't trust), careful (you wash my hands and cover your sneezes), polite (you always wash up when someone's watching), or unconcerned (you don't actively lick doorknobs)?*

*How high is your self confidence: very high, higher than average, average, or below average?*

*How much do you procrastinate?*

*If someone asked what "wherefore" in the line “Wherefore art thou Romeo?” meant, what would you respond with: why, where, how, or who cares / wtf?*

*In a conversation are you usually listening or waiting to speak?*

*Do you ever feel socially awkward?*

*Do you space out or daydream a lot?*

*How frequently do you go out of your way to make others feel appreciated?*

*Do you like to be the center of attention?*

*Are you attracted to dangerous situations?*

*Are you likely to make long, friendly conversation with strangers?*

*Could you date someone who was really messy?*

*Do you usually blurt things out, or do you think carefully before speaking?*

*Which of the following characters best represents your personality: Garfield (apathetic and sarcastic), Bugs Bunny (creative & versatile), Batman (quiet problem-solver), or Mickey Mouse (cheery & energetic)?*

*If a photographer approaches you on the street and asks to take your picture, do you pose for them or politely refuse?*

*If you were going away for two weeks, when would you start packing: at least 2 days before, the day before, the same day, or not at all?*

*Do you pick up after yourself (always, when you have the time, no, or someone else does it)?*

*Would you be willing to adopt a child?*

*Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?*

*How often are you open with your feelings?*

*Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?*

*Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?*

*How open are you to trying new things in bed: very (will try anything once), open (but not too crazy), hesitant, or not at all?*

*Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?*

*Do you believe reason is more important than emotions in solving problems?*

*In which climate zone would you prefer to live: tropical (love the heat), mediterranean (warm, but not too hot), temperate (everything in moderation), subarctic (love the cold and snow)?*

*Could you date someone who needs a great deal of alone time?*

*Do you keep a budget (of your finances)?*

*Are you an intellectual (loves learning for its own sake)? Do you find learning boring?*

*Are you more talented, or hardworking?*

*Can you name five living poets and the title of one book by each? Poets, but not titles? Five Poets, even if dead?*

*Which of the following if your greatest motivation in life thus far: love, wealth, expression, or knowledge?*

*Do you like wild parties?*

*Would you rather win a Nobel Prize, a Grammy/Oscar/Tony/Emmy, a Super Bowl (or other sports championship), or the lottery?*

*If your significant other put on a slow song and asked you to dance, would think it was romantic, corny, or not your kinda thing?*

*Does silence make you uncomfortable?*

*If a government were brutally oppressing you, would you organize a peaceful resistance, join the oppressive government, escape to a benign power, or break out the .50 sniper rounds?*

*How messy are you?*

*How often do you use Facebook?*


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@lemurs

*Which typically comes first for you: work, or play?*
play

*Which describes you better: carefree, or intense?*
carefree

*Which best describes your political beliefs: liberal, centrist, or conservative?*










*Does it bother you when people are late?*
not too much no

*Which do you put more weight in: science, faith, or both equally?*
science

*Which describes you better: more warm-hearted, or cool-headed?*
warm-hearted

*As a personality, are you more passive, active, or balanced?*
active

*Are you generally able to forgive and forget?*
it depends really

*Do you like dogs? Would you consider owning a dog as a pet?*
yes i love dogs

*How much would you enjoy hosting a big, crazy party?*
i don't think i've ever hosted a party in my life

*Are Goth chicks more sexy, or more lame?*
definitely sexy

*How do you feel about kids (precious, okay, revolting, indifferent to them)?*
i think kids are precious, though some can be annoying

*Could you date someone who was really quiet?*
yes

*Which of the following types of intelligence do you most value: logical/mathematical, social/interpersonal, or visual/spatial/artistic?*
it's a tie between social/interpersonal and visual/spatial/artistic (where are kinesthetic, linguistic, and naturalistic?)

*How shy would you say you are?*
i have my moments but i generally enjoy interacting/socialising with others

*When deciding what is right and wrong are you more emotional, logical, religious, or something else?*
a mix of emotional and logical. when it comes to personal matters, emotional. when it comes to general moral issues, i'm more logical.

*Outside of work and school, how inclined are you to investigate something that interests you?*
VERY likely. what else am i supposed to do in my spare time?

*When it comes to right and wrong, which of the following has the greatest impact on your belief system: religion, family/friends, laws, or self interest?*
self-interest and _sometimes_ family/friends

*Which word describes you better: private or social?*
weird. i'm both. i'm social in that i like spending time with people but i'm very private/secretive

*When planning future activities with your significant other(s), do you generally like to take the lead?*
if there's something i really want to do then yes. if not then nah

*Is the left or right hemisphere of your brain dominant?*
haha 100% right

*Do you typically speak and write in a clear, precise manner?*
when i'm writing something serious/formal, then yes. otherwise no i'm usually all over the place. immediately upon meeting me most people ask if i have ADD

*Do you mind getting really dirty working/playing outside?*
nope not usually

*When facing a complicated situation, can you easily put yourself in another person's shoes and consequently see things from his or her point of view?*
oh yeah and sometimes to my own detriment. though i usually don't do it until after the situation is over

*Do you care about other people's suffering?*
yes *especially* people who remind me of myself/my family/my friends. if i dislike a person, or i dislike what they stand for, then i couldn't give two shits

*Are you annoyed by people who are super logical?*
when i'm being an irrational baby yes. otherwise nope!

*Are you almost always on time?*
LOL i am rarely on time

*Which do you cause more of: order, or chaos?*
chaos

*Would speaking in front of a large group make you nervous?*
if i'm just fucking around and telling a funny story then no. if i'm giving a serious speech then hell yeah

*How frequently do you drink alcohol?*
i rarely drink

*Are you careful with your money?*
i am far from careful with my money. hello debt!

*Which of the following has the biggest influence on your behavior: reason/observation/empiricism/trial-and-error, tradition/faith/upbringing/heritage, or emotion/intuition/instinct?*
emotion/intuitive/instinct, also my upbringing and observation

*How important is it that your partner be willing and able to participate in meaningful philosophical conversations?*
i have my friends for that. i mean it's cool if he can keep up but it's not a dealbreaker or anything. luckily my current s/o doesn't mind when i reel him into philosophical debates

*If you had to choose one, which would you rather have: great sex, great friends, great love, or great ideas?*
all four, man. i want it all or nothing at all

*Which is worse: being too much of a dreamer, or too cynical?*
i am/have been both and being too cynical is much, much worse

*What size party would you prefer to attend: a few close friends, 5 - 20 people, 20 - 100 people, or more than 100 people?*
i honestly don't know. it depends on my mood/the people

*How do you feel about germs: obsessed (you bleach anything you can't trust), careful (you wash my hands and cover your sneezes), polite (you always wash up when someone's watching), or unconcerned (you don't actively lick doorknobs)?*
unconcerned. i have horrible hygiene yo

*How high is your self confidence: very high, higher than average, average, or below average?*
average

*How much do you procrastinate?*
all the time

*If someone asked what "wherefore" in the line “Wherefore art thou Romeo?” meant, what would you respond with: why, where, how, or who cares / wtf?*
isn't it why? i remember a past english teacher of mine touching on this

*In a conversation are you usually listening or waiting to speak?*
usually listening

*Do you ever feel socially awkward?*
i am the poster girl for social awkwardness

*Do you space out or daydream a lot?*
yeah and i go on frequent bike rides for this reason

*How frequently do you go out of your way to make others feel appreciated?*
often enough but i only do it if i actually appreciate them

*Do you like to be the center of attention?*
ehhh

*Are you attracted to dangerous situations?*
unfortunately

*Are you likely to make long, friendly conversation with strangers?*
haha uhhh if they seem interesting yea

*Could you date someone who was really messy?*
i don't see why not. i prefer organised people, though!

*Do you usually blurt things out, or do you think carefully before speaking?*
when i was younger i used to blurt things out like it was my day job. nowadays i'm more deliberate in my speech

*Which of the following characters best represents your personality: Garfield (apathetic and sarcastic), Bugs Bunny (creative & versatile), Batman (quiet problem-solver), or Mickey Mouse (cheery & energetic)?*
i'm a mickey mouse/bugs bunny/garfield hybrid

*If a photographer approaches you on the street and asks to take your picture, do you pose for them or politely refuse?*
again it depends on my mood but i'd most likely refuse unless, say, i look particularly good that day

*If you were going away for two weeks, when would you start packing: at least 2 days before, the day before, the same day, or not at all?*
the same day but if i didn't have my mom/dad there to remind me i'd probably forget altogether

*Do you pick up after yourself (always, when you have the time, no, or someone else does it)?*
when i'm at home, rarely. when i'm at someone else's house/a restaurant, then almost always. i don't care what everyone else is doing. don't be a dick

*Would you be willing to adopt a child?*
yes

*Do you enjoy finding out what makes things work the way they do?*
sometimes

*How often are you open with your feelings?*
i'm very particular about who i share my feelings with

*Do you prefer your social plans settled and decided, or tentative?*
either or is fine but if you make a dozen plans with me and cancel everytime then peace

*Are you more cheerful (have a positive outlook), meh (have ups and downs), or annoyed ("the world sucks")?*
meh

*How open are you to trying new things in bed: very (will try anything once), open (but not too crazy), hesitant, or not at all?*
a cross between very and open. i would have chosen very if hardcore bdsm where you pee and shit and bleed all over each other and the like weren't a thing

*Do you often have a hard time thinking of things to talk about?*
sometimes yeah

*Do you believe reason is more important than emotions in solving problems?*
i know its more important but that doesn't mean i always exercise reason when problem-solving

*In which climate zone would you prefer to live: tropical (love the heat), mediterranean (warm, but not too hot), temperate (everything in moderation), subarctic (love the cold and snow)?*
i can't pick just one! tropical, i guess?

*Could you date someone who needs a great deal of alone time?*
i don't see why not

*Do you keep a budget (of your finances)?*
nope

*Are you an intellectual (loves learning for its own sake)? Do you find learning boring?*
i'd like to think i am

*Are you more talented, or hardworking?*
talented

*Can you name five living poets and the title of one book by each? Poets, but not titles? Five Poets, even if dead?*
i'm HORRIBLE with names and titles but i love warsan shire, neruda, sylvia plath, rumi and poe. i'm familiar with many but if i don't care for them/read and enjoy their work then why would i list them?

*Which of the following if your greatest motivation in life thus far: love, wealth, expression, or knowledge?*
expression all the way

*Do you like wild parties?*
sometimes

*Would you rather win a Nobel Prize, a Grammy/Oscar/Tony/Emmy, a Super Bowl (or other sports championship), or the lottery?*
oh wow cool a list of things i don't care about

it is presumed that the lewis dot diagram dude committed suicide because even after being nominated for the nobel prize for chem like 35 times he never won but some irving dude won after only being nominated once (i think) by building on lewis' cubical atom theory. it was largely because the second dude had better presentation skills aka it's a popularity contest. here's my obligatory s/o to jp sartre for refusing to accept it

*If your significant other put on a slow song and asked you to dance, would think it was romantic, corny, or not your kinda thing?*
hahaha my s/o a cornball so i'd 100% think it was corny but i'd do it anyway because why not?

*Does silence make you uncomfortable?*
sometimes

*If a government were brutally oppressing you, would you organize a peaceful resistance, join the oppressive government, escape to a benign power, or break out the .50 sniper rounds?*
option 4 sounds like the most fun, especially if it results in a full-blown revolution. most people have no idea what the fuck they're doing when they resist/revolt though so i'd probably have to do lead the squad into battle

on the real though i don't know. i'd have to think about it. i'd try to come up with a comprehensive plan

*How messy are you?*
on a scale of 1-10? a kaquadrillion

*How often do you use Facebook?*
ehh i'm thinking of deleting it


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

@i cant play the piano

Oh god, you actually answered those. Never do that. I feel sorry for you, lad.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> @i cant play the piano
> 
> Oh god, you actually answered those. Never do that. I feel sorry for you, lad.


hahahahaha shit did i just get trolled


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

i cant play the piano said:


> hahahahaha shit did i just get trolled


Nah... well, _possibly_... actually, probably, but they're kind of a waste of time, imo. :laughing:


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

Here are your results (number is the probability of the letter being a part of your personality type):

```
P       0.9985  
F       0.921   
N       0.7406  
I       0.5234
  
E       0.4766  
S       0.2594  
T       0.079   
J       0.0015
```
If you want to answer more questions, register a dud account on OkCupid, answer 300 - 500 questions (or more), then PM me the username you used.

Here are some questions that will help clarify I vs. E:

*Which is your preferred method of learning: classroom, computer-based, self study, or other?*

*Have you attended a drag queen/king show? Participated? Just in the audience? If not, would you?*

*If you and a partner lived alone together, how much time would you spend naked while in your home (all the time, more than half the time, less than half, or never)?*

*Would you consider dating someone who's never been in a relationship before (that would be great, probably, probable not, or no way)?*

*Which of the following is your alarm clock: best friend, bane of your existence, useful, or useless (internal clock)?*

*Are you more of a fast or careful talker?*

*Have you experienced mental illness? If so, was/is it severe or low grade?*

*Do you find freckles attractive? If so, then does it depend on where they are?*

*How many people have you kissed that are not related to you, in a more than friendly way (0, 1-10, 11-50, or 51+)?*

*Would you, or did you, go to your 10-year high school reunion? If not, then did you want to?*

*Do you like to watch the Olympic Games? If so, only certain events or only athletes from your country?*

*Imagine someone you're dating begins falling in love with you, but you don't feel the same way. Would you tell them how you feel, say nothing and hope it all works out, breakup, or use their love for all it's worth?*

*What do you usually wear when you sleep? Pajamas? Underwear? Nothing?*

*Are you a beer snob?*

*Do you have a workout buddy? If not, then is it because you prefer to workout alone or in groups, or because you don't work out at all?*

*Are you a cat person or a dog person?*

*Do you leave the lights on after leaving a room when they are no longer necessary? Always? Usually? Sometimes? Rarely?*

*If you had to choose one for the rest of your life, which would you pick: monogamy, an open relationship, polyamory, or playing the field?*

*When you're around new people, are you more of a leader, or are you more cooperative?*

*Which type of wine would you prefer to drink outside of a meal, such as for leisure: white, red, or Rosé?*


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

lemurs said:


> Here are your results (number is the probability of the letter being a part of your personality type):
> 
> ```
> P       0.9985
> ...


... *sigh*

"We don't type people ourselves here, we use websites to do it for us!"

_"But sir, what about your credibility?"_

"Eh, we don't need any of that!"


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> ... *sigh*
> 
> "We don't type people ourselves here, we use websites to do it for us!"
> 
> ...


That's the output from a script I wrote.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

lemurs said:


> Here are your results (number is the probability of the letter being a part of your personality type):
> 
> ```
> P       0.9985
> ...


 @lemurs

*Which is your preferred method of learning: classroom, computer-based, self study, or other?*
self study

*Have you attended a drag queen/king show? Participated? Just in the audience? If not, would you?*
i have not. i probably would yea

*If you and a partner lived alone together, how much time would you spend naked while in your home (all the time, more than half the time, less than half, or never)?*
more than half the time

*Would you consider dating someone who's never been in a relationship before (that would be great, probably, probable not, or no way)?*
yes

*Which of the following is your alarm clock: best friend, bane of your existence, useful, or useless (internal clock)?*
bane of my existence

*Are you more of a fast or careful talker?*
uhh if i'm nervous, i'm a fast talker. if i'm comfortable then it's a mix of the two. usually fast though

*Have you experienced mental illness? If so, was/is it severe or low grade?*
oh yeah and i'd say it was/is severe

*Do you find freckles attractive? If so, then does it depend on where they are?*
this is not something i think about often. they usually don't make much of a difference

*How many people have you kissed that are not related to you, in a more than friendly way (0, 1-10, 11-50, or 51+)?*
4-5ish?

*Would you, or did you, go to your 10-year high school reunion? If not, then did you want to?*
possibly

*Do you like to watch the Olympic Games? If so, only certain events or only athletes from your country?*
uhhh i don't know

*Imagine someone you're dating begins falling in love with you, but you don't feel the same way. Would you tell them how you feel, say nothing and hope it all works out, breakup, or use their love for all it's worth?*
i can maybe see why someone would break up with their partner if this happened, as long as they were doing it for their partner and not out of some selfish desire to flee once shit gets serious. the last option is just horrible, though. jesus christ.

i would be honest about how i feel.

*What do you usually wear when you sleep? Pajamas? Underwear? Nothing?*
pjs or underwear

usually just whatever i was wearing that day though

*Are you a beer snob?*
nope

*Do you have a workout buddy? If not, then is it because you prefer to workout alone or in groups, or because you don't work out at all?*
i do not like working out or working in groups with other people

*Are you a cat person or a dog person?*
i used to be a dog person when i was younger but cats are starting to grow on me! i'd probably prefer a cat over a dog atm

*Do you leave the lights on after leaving a room when they are no longer necessary? Always? Usually? Sometimes? Rarely?*
too much light in a room bothers me. i like dimlit rooms. when i leave a room i always turn off the light

*If you had to choose one for the rest of your life, which would you pick: monogamy, an open relationship, polyamory, or playing the field?*
monogamy!

*When you're around new people, are you more of a leader, or are you more cooperative?*
ehhh i don't know

*Which type of wine would you prefer to drink outside of a meal, such as for leisure: white, red, or Rosé?*
there is nothing tasty about wine


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

Here are your results (numbers are the probability that letter is part of your personality type):


```
P     0.9965
F     0.9261
N     0.7073
I     0.512

E     0.488
S     0.2927
T     0.0739
J     0.0035
```
The answers you gave didn't really help distinguish between I and E. I'm not sure what to tell you. The I/E split is too close to 50/50 to mean anything. You could still register a dud account on OkCupid, answer 300-500 questions (or more), then PM me the username you chose, but I'm not sure if that will help or not. You'd probably end up having to answer hundreds of questions more than what I've said. 

If you're eager to find out, then you can register on the site, as you can just keep answering questions (there are thousands of them). The more questions you answer, the more reliable the result. 

Also, when answering questions, it's better to respond with what you are generally, what you would be, or what you were in the past, not how you're feeling at that moment.

That said, based on the percentages above, it's likely your at least an xxFP.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

@i cant play the piano, I think you're ESTP.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@lemurs thanks for your help! xxFP is a good start
@Barakiel i'm kind of leaning towards that, too. i'm curious - what makes you say so?


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Hun, you're an ENFP. Past analyses are only confusing; we only remember the past as we remember it.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

i cant play the piano said:


> @Barakiel i'm kind of leaning towards that, too. i'm curious - what makes you say so?


I got a lot of Se and some moderate Ti-Fe from your questionaire. No idea where @Raawx is getting ENFP from.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> I got a lot of Se and some moderate Ti-Fe from your questionaire. No idea where @_Raawx_ is getting ENFP from.


Touché.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Raawx said:


> Hun, you're an ENFP. Past analyses are only confusing; we only remember the past as we remember it.





Barakiel said:


> I got a lot of Se and some moderate Ti-Fe from your questionaire. No idea where @Raawx is getting ENFP from.





Raawx said:


> Touché.


you are confusing me, friends!
@Barakiel where do you see Se and Ti-Fe, and did you see more evidence of Ti or Fe?
@Raawx what originally struck you as ENFP?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

i cant play the piano said:


> you are confusing me, friends!
> 
> @Barakiel where do you see Se and Ti-Fe, and did you see more evidence of Ti or Fe?
> 
> @Raawx what originally struck you as ENFP?


More evidence of Ti, really. Your questionaire was full of Ti stuff, delving deep into the very nature of logic, and not much Fe. You want to see Fe? Look up @Pressed Flowers, she bleeds it. :laughing:


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> More evidence of Ti, really. Your questionaire was full of Ti stuff, delving deep into the very nature of logic, and not much Fe. You want to see Fe? Look up @_Pressed Flowers_, she bleeds it. :laughing:


Could you highlight her examples? You're not being all that specific.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

i appreciate the help i've gotten so far but nobody has been able to specify/explain why they think i'm a certain type  additional help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Have you considered ESFP? I would say that's a possibility.

You appear to value Se and Fi quite a lot, and are showing some demonstrative Fe characteristics. You're also not terrible with Si, which would imply that ENFJ isn't really up your alley.

I'm not seeing a lot of Ne, not even valued. But I _am _seeing some Ni in there. Mostly Se-Fi-Te, though. I would definitely consider this. If you'd like more info, you can check out my typing link in my signature, and I can make a chart for you to talk more about the dimensions of all 8 functions within a single type.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> Have you considered ESFP? I would say that's a possibility.
> 
> You appear to value Se and Fi quite a lot, and are showing some demonstrative Fe characteristics. You're also not terrible with Si, which would imply that ENFJ isn't really up your alley.
> 
> I'm not seeing a lot of Ne, not even valued. But I _am _seeing some Ni in there. Mostly Se-Fi-Te, though. I would definitely consider this. If you'd like more info, you can check out my typing link in my signature, and I can make a chart for you to talk more about the dimensions of all 8 functions within a single type.


i have considered it actually! when i first got into personality theory i thought i was an ESFP but i was deep into my depression at the time so i would reject anyone who typed me ESFP because i felt like an INxJ. now that i'm healthier, though, i feel much more like an ESFP. when i look back to how i used to be, i see signs pointing to me being a dominant Se user. i only included ENFJ in my title because i can be very loving and caring when i want to be, to the point where i'm selfless beyond reason. however, my love and affection isn't all-encompassing or extensive (and thus a little shallow) like ENFJs. it's deep and inclusive.

but i'm almost certain i'm an SP. my kinesthetic intelligence is off-the-charts good. there's a description of Se out there that fits me to a T, but i can't seem to find it anywhere.

it's Te/Fi and Fe/Ti that i struggle with. sometimes i feel like i use the former, other times i feel like i use the latter.

i would love a chart  that would be great. thank you.

(i would also frequently score as an INFP when i was unhealthy... but i think most people score as an INFP when they're unhealthy.)


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

i cant play the piano said:


> i have considered it actually! when i first got into personality theory i thought i was an ESFP but i was deep into my depression at the time so i would reject anyone who typed me ESFP because i felt like an INxJ. now that i'm healthier, though, i feel much more like an ESFP. when i look back to how i used to be, i see signs pointing to me being a dominant Se user. i only included ENFJ in my title because i can be very loving and caring when i want to be, to the point where i'm selfless beyond reason. however, my love and affection isn't all-encompassing or extensive (and thus a little shallow) like ENFJs. it's deep and inclusive.
> 
> but i'm almost certain i'm an SP. my kinesthetic intelligence is off-the-charts good. there's a description of Se out there that fits me to a T, but i can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> ...


All righty. Let's take a look at ESFP first, and see if you feel like it fits.

Basically, there's a place for each function in Socionics, but there are four _valued _functions, and four _non-valued _functions. That means that the ones that you don't value wouldn't place as much importance in your worldview, and you prefer to utilize the functions you value, and you also prefer to see the functions you value utilized in others. :kitteh:

The dimensions work in pairs, meaning that throughout the four dimensions, there are two 4-dimensional strength functions, one valued, one non-valued. There are two 3-dimensional strength functions, two 2-dimensional strength, and two 1-dimensional strength.

For the ESFP, they value Se-Fi-Te-Ni:



*Ego*
 *Se* (4D)
*Leading* – The main program. Our actions and motivations are dictated by this function with it being responsible for our temperament.*Fi* (3D)
*Creative* – The helping function that works flexibly in order to serve the demands of the Leading function, helping them to be accomplished well.*Super-Ego*
*Ti* (1D)
*Vulnerable* – The source of pain and frustration. We are unable to satisfy the demands of others on this function and loathe criticism in this area.*Ne* (2D)
*Role* – The act we have to put on to satisfy worldly demands. We do not enjoy this and can only keep it up so long before tiring.*Super-Id**Te* (2D)
*Mobilising* – The area we wish to improve ourselves in. We are drawn to acting on these areas but without some help can sometimes slip up.*Ni *(1D)
*Suggestive* – The source of enjoyment and growth. We crave stimulation and help in this function from others but are incapable of satisfaction in it alone.*Id**Si* (3D)
*Ignoring* – The opposite approach to our leading function. It is rejected by us and seen as unimportant. We can easily use this when needed however.*Fe* (4D)
*Demonstrative* – As strong as our Leading function, this is demonstrated in our behaviour almost as a mockery, abused for purposes outside itself.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@Word Dispenser thank you so much  a lot of that lines up with my behaviour but i feel like had you made a chart for any other type, i would have said the same thing. i feel as though i use all the functions to varying degrees. my biggest issue is finding out which functions i prefer. how does one go about doing that? x_x

but like i stated earlier, my use of Se, or what i perceive to be Se, is very evident. even stereotypically speaking, it matches up with me, my hobbies, my behaviour, etc. for example, i've always been very athletic. i made my high school's volleyball and basketball teams, despite having never played either sport prior to the tryouts. when i played soccer (and i still do whenever i get the chance), i was scholarship level good. i was always told i had both a fantastic touch and a fantastic vision. i played center mid, also known as the "playmaker", and i could see everything on the field, things most other players could never dream of seeing... so Pe-dom is pretty clear... i just can't tell if that's Se or Ne? i would guess Se, because it is based on the five senses/my immediate surroundings/reality, but Ne may be a possibility as well because making plays involves a lot of big picture thinking, seeing what "could be", and scoping out the array of possibilties (which could be either Ne or Ni, i guess? holy balls this is confusing).

i have a really short fuse, though. i've gotten a lot better over the years but when i played soccer in my youth i was aggressive as hell. i never played dirty and it didn't become a problem until i hit the age of 12 (before that, i was calm) but if you were to go out and ask my past opponents about me, they most likely wouldn't be too fond of me. heh. i never went out of my way to be aggressive as i don't like conflict on the pitch so it was usually in response to what other girls said/did and quite a few of them were catty and passive-aggressive so it would happen often. it took a huge toll on me emotionally so i quit. i'm mentally tough but there's a difference between being mouthy and aggressive in-game, and being mouthy and aggressive post game and dwelling on it for weeks/months/years after. just petty.

but yeah that competitiveness and aggressiveness is what has me leanings towards Se for myself. i haven't met many Ne doms (or Ne users, really) who display blatant acts of verbal/physical aggression. i'm not physically aggressive by any means but i do have a mouth on me when the situation calls for it.

also i'm going to school for cognitive science this winter. it's an interdisciplinary study that covers topics such as philosophy, psychology, linguistics, neuroscience, computer science, and anthropology. when i told my best friend (who is now a big fan of MBTI as well ^_^), she was slightly confused by my self-typing of ESFP. i think her confusion stems from ESFP stereotypes painting them to be one-dimensional and uninterested in anything even remotely intellectual. i wouldn't say i'm an intellectual, though. i just have a lot of interests and some of them just so happen to fall under the intellectual category. this led to me believe that i might actually be an ISFP, or maybe even an ISTP... except i'm most definitely not an introvert and my use of Ti, nor my use of Fi, are /that/ strong. when i went out with my friend this psst weekend, she frequently told me to "work my magic" aka strike up conversations with random strangers.

i have no idea what i'm saying anymore. in short, i'm most likely a Pe-dom of sorts (ExxP), i seem to use Se, Ti/Fe Fi/Te is uncertain, definitely an extrovert

mind if i ask you what about my questionnaire/long-winded rant(s) made you think ESFP? you don't gotta but there's no harm in asking, i suppose?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@Hycocritical truth teller i see you reading this thread. pls help me


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

i cant play the piano said:


> i've changed a lot since then, and i'm not sure which is the "real" me anymore; the me i was then, or the me i am now? because when i think back to how i acted when i was younger, i see a lot of evidence supporting ENFJ or ESTP.
> 
> i'm not a fan of the questionnaires, as they are too rigid for my liking. it feels like i'm being forced to answer questions i dislike and then, after i answer them, i get irritated by how obvious they are. like, i find myself thinking, "this question is clearly asking me whether i value Ti or Te, Fi or Fe, N or S, P or J, etc," and because i know exactly what the question wants from me, i give half-assed answers. or no answers at all. i've started many questionnaires, only to stop halfway through because half of my answers went something like: "i don't want to answer this because i know it's asking me whether i value Ti over Te, and vice versa."
> 
> ...


Wait a second, how did you conclude you are an ENFP then? 

But anyway that wasn't my point here though I really do wanna know how you typed yourself in the end.
What I wanted to say was that my life in high school was very much like that. I also practiced sport and I mostly didn't liek to study. I skipped classes massively, there wasn't a week when I would be in every class - if that happened it was a miracle. On the other hand I was very regular when it comes to practices...school was concerning me far less.
I would also have an agressive behaviour and I would be telling people off for stuff (it did get me into fights quite often). 
Well, now I'm not as temperamental. I've calmed down but I can still freak out from time to time and I am naturally a nervous person.
In high school I suffered an injury due to sport I was practicing and after that happened I decided to enter uni to study languages. I'm near the end of my studies now. I basically changed priorities but I still do sports and I would be lying if I'd say I enjoy uni more than sports. 
I was always pretty much ok with people but now I am actually doing better in keeping my friends. Used to I would break up friendships after a year for stupid reasons. Outwardly I was never caring, to the point that one friend told me that she is not very sure do I care about her or not. I often do think about people's habits and who they are so I would be able to integrate myself...I mean no harm and see no harm in studying people myself. I would never quit doing that. 
I also sometimes disappear, not completely but people usually have trouble contacting me. One of my friends used to call first my other friend to ask whether I'm there and the other friend would just pass me the phone. Some friends I contact very rarely because...oh well I'm busy with other people with who I hang out more and I go out a lot so I'm not home really and can't chat on facebook all that often.
I used to also push people's limits if some of their traits would annoy me...I would purposely say things that they disagree with just to see how much ti bothers them really. I don't do that anymore because I kinda cleared my surroundings from annoying people. But used to I knew people's triggers and even now I have little mercy for others in a sense of "I stop talking about something if ti bothers them" - I never do...I let them deal with that.
All the adaptations I did were basically in order to present my personality in a different way - I can't really say I'm really very changed though I do now care deeply for people I hang out with often (even if I don't always answer their texts). I have a few really good friends now that I care about and don't want to lose them even if our ways won't cross int he future I want us to be ok.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

i cant play the piano said:


> @_Hycocritical truth teller_ i see you reading this thread. pls help me


LOL I just wrote something for you. I haven't read the whole thread yet...only the first post and I replied to it because I can correlate with you in many things really.
But I see the discussing went in the direction of typing you or something. I'll read it now and give you my opinion if I some up with something. 

P.S. me correlating with you probably won't help because I'm clueless about my type too even though my current suspicion is that I'm an ESXP. And I have an ENFJ friend who in some aspects very similar to me but comes across as more abstract in her interests and less realistic. It strikes me always as if we were using the same functions but in different order.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

@lemurs

Where the hell do you get these numbers and calculations you are making!!!!???? I want that!!!! What is that??? It's been bugging me since I opened this forum...I keep seeing these calculation of yours and I'm wondering how do you make them if people answer a survey and write an essay to you?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

*@i cant play the piano *

Read the thread...you don't strike me as any kind of Ne....you are probably Se dominant...I agree with an ESFP option

You seem to be hyper but you go from an activity to activity, according to your survey you are rather impatient and your main reason for doing this is because it's fun...that's EP all the way
Impulsiveness and strong temper are also something connected with Se, being impatient as well. You seem to do some self-progress yourself and concentrate on what kind of person are you...if that's exploring your believes, that could be an Fi or sort. You seem to reflect on your values. I don't see Ti in you all that much...but I can't recognize Te either except for that fact that you are thinking out loud in some parts of your survey.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> @lemurs
> 
> Where the hell do you get these numbers and calculations you are making!!!!???? I want that!!!! What is that??? It's been bugging me since I opened this forum...I keep seeing these calculation of yours and I'm wondering how do you make them if people answer a survey and write an essay to you?


Asks people a bunch of questions. Assigns value to Yes/No. It's basically a test. The accuracy of the evaluations are based entirely on the ability of the questions to evaluate type.

I actually quite like the questions, I find them fun, unlike the chore of taking tests, but I sincerely doubt they have any merit.


----------



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> Asks people a bunch of questions. Assigns value to Yes/No. It's basically a test. The accuracy of the evaluations are based entirely on the ability of the questions to evaluate type.
> 
> I actually quite like the questions, I find them fun, unlike the chore of taking tests, but I sincerely doubt they have any merit.


They of course have no merit, but the results can sometimes help clarify someone's type.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@Hycocritical truth teller i haven't actually settled on a type for myself yet. when i signed up i chose ENFP because it's what i've scored as for years, not necessarily because i believe i'm one.

i don't like to study either but i do love learning. if i ever did go to class it was because i was interested in what we were learning at the time. however, i wasn't a regular at practices either tongue emoticon i (somewhat) frequently studied and attended practices when i was younger, though.

i've never gotten into a fight, nor do i ever want to. i wouldn't say i'm a pacifist but the idea of being a catalyst for physical violence makes my stomach turn. i did have a bad temper but it was usually for good reason.

you're studying languages? that's awesome! are you majoring in linguistics, or?

i sympathise with that greatly. i was never too great at keeping friends. i'd often jump from group to group and that irritated the previous groups i was a part of because it made me appear disloyal, when that was never the case. i just really enjoyed meeting new people and being surrounded by so many of them at school, i felt i had to befriend them. i don't personally see anything wrong with studying people either. it's not like we're causing anybody harm by trying to find common ground with them (which is essentially what we're doing when we study their habits and mirror them). analysing people is an important life skill. no shame in my game.

i don't do this anymore, unfortunately.

when i cut people out, it was usually because they said or did something that hurt me deeply. when a person crosses me, there's little that can be done to fix the damage. i'm not hateful anymore, though. now i just distance myself from the person instead of cutting them out. i find that when i cut people out abruptly, it would make _me_ look like the bad guy. it's better to go about these things subtly.

hmm i don't go out all that much. i am a huge internet nerd. always have been. i love going out but if i do it too often i start to lose touch with myself and there's nothing i hate more than that.

hahaha yea i used to push people's buttons all the time. i don't know why i did it. my history teacher kicked me out of class once for "playing devil's advocate too much". i've had quite a few people tell me that i don't have a mean bone in my body, though. i'm not the most confident person in the world BUT i can say with the utmost certainty that i'm not a malicious person.

ENFJs usually annoy me. they're so full of shit it's ridiculous... and if past-me thought you were full of shit, then you must have been REALLY full of shit.

but they're fun, accommodating folk otherwise.

thanks for your post, mate. it was raw and personal. you sound like someone i'd befriend (though i'm ashamed to admit i made the mistake of thinking you were a guy at first)

ESTP?! did you make a thread or did you come to that conclusion on your own?

also, you don't give yourself enough credit. i don't know you but i can tell from what you've written that you've grown as a person. keep it up.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

@i cant play the piano



> i haven't actually settled on a type for myself yet. when i signed up i chose ENFP because it's what i've scored as for years, not necessarily because i believe i'm one.





> ESTP?! did you make a thread or did you come to that conclusion on your own?


Ehehe test ha? In my experience, they are a really nice way to go wrong about your type. They can give you a hint probably but once you are in MBTI for a long time...they don't do much since you already know what are they asking. I have a feeling you are a newbie but for me they don't work much because I know what are they asking me.
I made a thread for my type...I had doubts about ESFP for a long time...the Fi part in particular. I know many Fi users and many ESFPs...that Fi thing was always our difference...always thought that that is not a part of me so I doubted me being an ESFP. Ti as a second function fits better to me (Ti-Fe to be exact). 




> i sympathise with that greatly. i was never too great at keeping friends. i'd often jump from group to group and that irritated the previous groups i was a part of because it made me appear disloyal, when that was never the case. i just really enjoyed meeting new people and being surrounded by so many of them at school, i felt i had to befriend them. i don't personally see anything wrong with studying people either. it's not like we're causing anybody harm by trying to find common ground with them (which is essentially what we're doing when we study their habits and mirror them). analysing people is an important life skill. no shame in my game.
> 
> i don't do this anymore, unfortunately.


Well my problem was mostly in exploring...and I still have a habit of spreading my circle of friends. I can't see a harm in that either. There is no harm to be quite honest. The thing was that in my past I seemed to attract people who get overly attached. Now I don't have a problem with close friendships but some things are a bit too much. Now, it's not like that. Now I can recognize this kind of person and run as fast as I can. Before, I would just think they wanna hang out and I wanna hang out, so they would start to go out with me and when I would find someone on a side or bring another friend, they would feel excluded is sometimes they weren't invited (which by the way was a pure coincidence and it had nothing to do with me not wanting to invite them and even if I didn't want to, that's my business) and in a very extreme cases - they would cry...I'm not joking that actually happened to me with few people. Fuck me if I know what was in their head and how they cannot see reason. But anyway...I try to explain what it is but in the end if they are not comfortable with me having friends around...that does make a problem and not just to me...to everybody.



> when i cut people out, it was usually because they said or did something that hurt me deeply. when a person crosses me, there's little that can be done to fix the damage. i'm not hateful anymore, though. now i just distance myself from the person instead of cutting them out. i find that when i cut people out abruptly, it would make _me look like the bad guy. it's better to go about these things subtly._


I did this when I was younger...it was yes or no with me. You do something for me and I'll cut you out. Now I can actually say I am doing the same thing you are doing. I distance myself and I agree with you - that doesn't make you look like the bad guy. So yeah...subtly. Though...every time I disappear is not exactly an alarm time since I do that often. Even though, it's for one day or something but I do get a full inbox after that so...yeah. 



> hahaha yea i used to push people's buttons all the time. i don't know why i did it. my history teacher kicked me out of class once for "playing devil's advocate too much". i've had quite a few people tell me that i don't have a mean bone in my body, though. i'm not the most confident person in the world BUT i can say with the utmost certainty that i'm not a malicious person.


Yeah...I know how that is. I used to push teachers buttons as well. I would get bored and start asking question that I know they have to answer and half of them made them feel annoyed or uncomfortable. Some of them thought I was being serious...
But usually my reasons for pushing buttons is when someone is being ultimately stupid and there is no other thing you can do really. That actually works when someone is rational enough to see you are trying to make a point.



> ENFJs usually annoy me. they're so full of shit it's ridiculous... and if past-me thought you were full of shit, then you must have been REALLY full of shit.


I only know two ENFJs and they can be full of shit. Not in a mean way but they do start talking about some things in a really strange way and then I just think they should maybe put things more simple or just get back to reality and start over. Plus some of them can be rather hysterical from time to time and they have days when they get very irrational and it's also another thing that makes me want to punch them or ask them are they on medications (I never do to be clear...). But that's just my point of view. They can be good friends though. But there are moments when I just laugh and wonder what are they on about. And they are never party breakers which is a big plus in my book.



> you're studying languages? that's awesome! are you majoring in linguistics, or?


Yeah...I'm majoring in linguistics and japanese.  I am actually more responsible at uni than I ever was about studying...I was always driven but in high school I would just slack. I did make a progress there. I think I've just literally grown up...we were all "something" when we were teens...



> thanks for your post, mate. it was raw and personal. you sound like someone i'd befriend (though i'm ashamed to admit i made the mistake of thinking you were a guy at first)


hey, no problem - I wouldn't write anything I don't wanna share  Plus for some reason...you really reminded me of me in some parts so I thought I could share my thoughts


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@Hycocritical truth teller haha yep exactly. they are a nice way to go wrong about your type when you know what each question is asking and what results certain answers will give you.

i'm not a newbie actually  i've been into personality theory for close to 3 years now. i understand the types and functions and whatnot, i just can't seem to figure out my own type/functions. i didn't mean i thought ENFP was accurate, just that when i made this account, i wanted to put something in so i settled on ENFP because it most closely matched what i thought i was at the time. i was torn between ISFP, ESFP, INFP, and ENFP, but settled on ENFP because reasons. given my behaviour + where i gain energy/stimuli, i'm a definite extravert. S and N is a little iffy.

i'm kind of curious to see this thread. i will probably creep your "created threads" later to get a better peek into your mind. it may even assist me in figuring out my type, who knows.

that's funny because i find that i attract 2 types of people: overly attached/clingy people and douche-y/distant people. you've had friends cry over you bringing along other friends to your hangout sessions? i have yet to experience something like that... i wouldn't know how to handle it.

i would never invite out a person i didn't want there in the first place. i don't think that's fair to either of us and it'll just cause more problems down the line. i find it near impossible to be around people i dislike/don't want around... and it shows. that's something i've made an effort to change because it, again, causes problems that i don't have the heart, nor the energy, to deal with. i still won't go out of my way to invite them but if someone else brings them along then i'll be pleasant (at best) but i won't by any means make a tremendous effort to do so.

hahaha yea i think people have gotten used to me disappearing too. but i've scared a lot of people away with this so i don't usually find myself coming back to an inbox full of messages anymore. if i do, it's thirsty fuckboys i wouldn't reply to regardless. i've had a lot of issues come up at work, school, and organised group activities (soccer, for example) because of my infamous disappearing acts, so i've learned to control it a little better. 

i find that ENFJs are never as great as people paint them to be. they do things i'd consider kind and selfless but they are domineering and i've seen them tease and harass innocent, weak people who can't defend themselves just because everyone else is. yeah, they defend them sometimes but if everyone is poking fun at a person, most won't hesitate to go in on them, too. it's more annoying when they do it because the sole reason they're doing it is because everyone else is and they think it's ok.

that's awesome  i'm going to be majoring in cognitive science which covers linguistics. it's mostly based in computer science but it ties in subjects such as linguistics (durrr), psychology, philosophy, anthropology, and neuroscience.

going by what you've written so far, i see a lot of myself in you as well. you hold no punches and i respect that. i appreciate your help so far and it's given me a fair bit to think about. now if only a perC member with ample experience in typing finds this thread and takes a shot at typing me.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@i cant play the piano

No, no, no, not ESTP and not ENFJ. I think you are a "feeling" introvert, but you are maintaining an image, so don't obviously appear as one(introvert).
I can relate much 
I think you are 3w4 and you use functions that I do. Maybe I am blind, but I see zero Ne / Fe...

*ISFP 3w4*

Lol at @Raawx. You see ENFP in everyone :laughing:
Lol at Lemurs. "Are you a cat person or a dog person?" :laughing:


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

woogiefox said:


> Lol at @_Raawx_. You see ENFP in everyone :laughing:


No. I don't. You just fail to understand ENFP cognition.

On second thought, the writing-style is a little Se. So, ESFP could be something to consider.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> fair enough.


*I entertained the thought of me being an INFJ for a while but there is just something about being a Ni dom that doesn't quite resonate with me. i was depressed for a long time and when i look back to how i acted in my youth i can tell there was a strong disconnect between who i really was/am and how i acted + how i was perceived by others. i attract a lot of INFJs (and ISFJs), too, which is odd. where exactly do you see the Ti? that's the first real mention anyone's made of it on this thread.*

_Are you comparing off average INFJs? An INFJ that uses mostly Ni Fe unconsciously, and then is taken around by Ti Se has a very different aura from a self aware INFJ that has made peace with their shadow, and has a degree of self awareness. For an example of a much more matured INFJ go read Jungs autobiography "Memories, Dreams, Reflections." I can't say you'll resonate with it, but it's very possible. Frankly I think the stereotype for INFJ usually seems more INFP-ish. And for the Ti, the way you reason is very Ni-ish, but with a backup Ti that helps it all make sense... if that makes sense... :kitteh:

I would actually also say that anyone that becomes self aware ruins their "type normality," because they can then start using other functions though mediation. In other words, once you're aware, you're no longer a passive product of functions, and that's the start of individualization (Jungs term for what the alchemist called the great work, transmuting the lead of your primal mind into a purified gold of yourself as a individual. Jung actually spoke of a function that came out after the person defeated their shadow, and overcame their animus/anima. In other words, after you stop projecting evil onto the world and realize yourself, you set onto a path of growth. Eventually, you'll realize that all functions are useful, and begin to use them evenly. _


*i think you're right about me being aware of objective feeling. i think i even made note of that in my OP, which is why the xxFP typings confused me so much at first. i am actually still unsure of my status as a Ti-Fe/Fi-Te user. i don't know where i fall, but the function order for ISFP fits me fairly well so i decided to roll with that. the thing about objective feeling is that i understand it but i don't care enough to use it. i would still say i use it but i use it differently than the FJs i've met*

_When you watch people, you're collecting Fe data; this also hints at introversion. Also, everyone has capacity for every function, however, Jung noted that for some reason if someone used the wrong functions (Such as if they had an overbearing mother that impressed it on them), the individual would develop a neurosis that would be cured by learning to use their natural dominate & auxiliary function. Which is why I say that once you become self aware, you fuck up the system. Since with the set in stone system of MBTI or socionics, there's very little room for variation. So the self aware person will realize they actually use every function and just switch their types depending on what seems most prevalent at the time. _

*as i was saying, the whole depression thing really fucked me up. it brought out the worst in me and it wasn't until very recently that i was able to find my "true self". i'm more comfortable with who i am now than i ever was in the past. on one hand i really like this typing system but on the other hand i think people are far too complex to have just one type. that isn't to say that i think you can be multiple types but i think most people have two selves (or multiple selves, even): who they really are, and the person they try to be/others view them as. i'm really good at reading people so it's easy for me to see how they really are, and how they want to be viewed.*

_Exactly, and this is why I say INFJ. Ni is the one putting everything together in a huge curious inner awareness. Fe watches people, notices trends, Ni then relates them to self, Ti takes it all and finds what fits and doesn't and makes theories... Etc. The way you talk about your experience and how you see the social and personal self also hints at Ni. I should note, Jungs word for this was the Persona, and the self. In his autobiography, he mentions how when he first went to school he found a self within himself that was not himself, but a social self to show the world. I really recommend you read "Memories, Dreams, Reflections." _

*i'm listening to music while i type this so there is a very high chance what i typed won't make any sense*

_No worries, I'm pretty sure I get everything you're saying roud: _

*I just did haha i wish i could give you a better answer but seeing/noticing things like this just comes naturally to me and i can't quite explain the process*

_Again, this is why I'm saying Ni > Fe. And I understand, It's was the same for me_

*umm, possibly. i think my best friend's a Se dom, though she thinks she's an INFJ. she acts like one sometimes but her love of partying, sensory stimuli, and all things aesthetic, make me question it. i think it's possible for an INFJ to have a good grasp on/good use of their Se but when i got her to take a cognitive functions test (and yea i am aware that there's a lot of skepticism surrounding the validity of these tests) her Se was off-the-charts high. so was her Fi, iirc*

_ Ah, okay. What would you say your sister and parents MBTI types are?

Personally, I think INFJs are much more rare than not, and most "Ni > Fe" peeps just show the behavior, not the core of it. In other words, the misunderstood artist is a INFP, while that person who is fascinated by the idea of death and life is the INFJ inside, while outside just being polite or doing whatever. Or the person who looks inside themselves and realizes the world is a veil that holds so many in her arms. _

*also i played a lot of sports when i was younger so a lot of the girls/guys i played with were probably high Se users. i wasn't close to many of them but if we played on the same team then we spent a lot of time with/around each other regardless*

_I think any type of sports or whatnot would do it, basically force you to develop and tune into Se Ti so it's very usable when needed. _


*i am actually super bad at recalling the names of books i've read so i'm glad this question is asking me which books i want to read, as opposed to which books i've previously read and enjoyed

ishmael - daniel quinn
almost transparent blue - ryu murakami
the essential rumi - rumi
delta of venus - anais nin
the god of small things - arundhati roy*

_This is interesting._

*"a strong mind" though both are equally important imo*

_A strong mind, or a strong ability to contemplate and realize things? 

Do you think by going from thing to thing, or by contemplation?_

*What kind of music do you enjoy listening to? (Specific examples would be better.)*

* *





































_Ah, okay.

I like the first two a lot _

*yea i think i do. they aren't colours really, just vibes. i can expand on this if you like? i'm just really tired right now and my brain can't english very well atm*

_No need to explain, again I know what you're talking about xD_

*oh most definitely*
_Ni ^, and I agree ;3_

From what I can perceive, you're definitely a Ni dom, Fe Aux that already has learned to work with Se and Ti. You also seem to have overcome a large part of your shadow, good work on that roud:


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@Aer hi hey hello

yea i don't relate to the descriptions i've read for INFJs. i relate to some of the INFJs i've met but they are a lot more kind than i am. i'm also not conflict-avoidant. sometimes i even feel like i seek out conflict and disorder. that is probably unrelated to type but it's a pattern i've noticed in my behaviour. nowadays i'm a lot better at monitoring and regulating my behaviour so i don't act too crazy but before i used to be a mess. i still can't believe how unhealthy i was (and how unhealthy i still am). i often catch myself trying to find the root cause of my unhealthiness but i feel like it's just too complex for me to grasp. or maybe it's very simple and i'm the one complicating things

so it's sort of like breaking free from a simulation? that's sort of what it feels like, though i wouldn't say i use the functions evenly. i think i've just gotten good at recognising when i should and shouldn't use a specific function, if that makes sense. that's interesting about jung though. the "path of growth" seems never-ending to me. sometimes it feels like i've plateaued, other times i feel like i'm at rock bottom. when my worldview expands (when i read a new book, meet a new group of people, study a new subject, take up a new hobby) i experience a paradigm shift and then i'm back to square one again. that doesn't just go for typology, but for everything. i think i understand something but then something new comes along that disproves what i originally thought and then i have to reconsider every judgment i've made prior to this epiphany. when i'm in a bad mood i force myself out of my comfort zone - and i'll usually do this by doing one of the aforementioned things, such as taking up a new hobby - and i'll keep doing this until i reach a state of euphoria. that euphoria fades and i gradually transition from that to a state of serenity, or tranquility, or whatever

i people-watch all the time. i notice a lot of things but i rarely mention them to others. i don't like those people who always feel the need to "call it as they see it". it's not so much the honesty that bothers me as it is the sheer obviousness of their comments. everyone knows that's what's happening so what's the use in you verbally acknowledging it? it's a weird thing to have bother you but it bothers me a lot and i feel like these people have this false idea that they're actually insightful or perceptive when really they're just stating the obvious. there is nothing groundbreaking about pointing out that the sidewalk is gray

the thing that sucks though is that i have all this knowledge pertaining to people and how they operate but i can't bring myself to use it to my advantage. something inside me prevents me from actually using the information i've gathered, rendering the information useless. i don't know if it's my mind or my heart or my soul or whatever the fuck it is that's preventing me from utilising this shit, but whatever it is, it's there and it's stubborn and impossible to get through

i think i've overcome some of my shadow but i know i still have a long way to go. it's a grueling process and to be honest i fucking hate every second of it but i know it'll be useful to me in the long run. i know there's still a lot i'm not seeing, that's what sucks. i wish there was a way to open my eyes to the aspects of myself that i'm blind to but i don't think there's anything i can really do but give it time. they will come to light eventually. there's so much i'm missing and i'm well aware that i'm missing it but, like i said, there's nothing i can do about it but wait until i'm "ready" to see it. it requires a great deal of mindfulness, i think, which is hard to not just obtain, but maintain. you have to shed whatever views and beliefs you have of yourself - self-schema, is that the right term? - and be completely and totally realistic in your analysation of yourself. what the fuck? do you have any idea how hard that is? that was a rhetorical question. of course you do

why does that hint at introversion? i feel like i'm too sensitive to external stimuli to be an introvert. after reading so many different definitions for introversion and extraversion and what traits each type of person possesses, i lean more towards extraversion for myself. it's just weird because i find i spend so little time with other people. i disappear all the time and because of this i can't form lasting bonds with people. i get so excited when i make a new friend but that excitement goes away about as quickly as it comes. i also feel like there's a permanent wall between me and other people. i don't think it's a matter of me not wanting to get hurt, i just can't seem to... let others in. i don't really want to either. again, it's just a pattern i've noticed in my past interactions with others

the title alone intrigues me so i'll give it a looksie

i have no idea what my sister is. she's only 12. some type of ExFx i think. my mom is a textbook ENFP and my dad is an ESTJ (probably)

i don't think many of the "confirmed" INFJs on this forum are INFJs at all. the way they think, the way they type, the way they act. it just doesn't feel right. if someone wants to pretend they're something they're not then i don't care, it's just unsettling sometimes. i'm sure i do that too (or have at some point) so i try not to judge them too harshly

are you fascinated by the idea of death? i'm melancholic by nature so my mind always wanders to the darker realms of humanity and thought. i'm also really attracted to scary and angry and sad things. i think sadness is beautiful and i think this is often associated with type 4s so it might sound like a load of shit coming from me, like i'm trying to maintain a pathetic facade, but i really do believe it. i usually bask in my emotions no matter how negative or positive they are. positive emotions are a lot harder to deal with though because nothing of value comes from them, i don't think, besides a sense of (temporary) inner peace. i have a bad habit of throwing myself into sad films and sad songs and sad stories and then for weeks after i'm gloomy and shit and it's so exhausting. it's almost like they devour me. signs you're a masochist, i guess?

and i knew you'd like those two songs haha


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> hi hey hello


*yea i don't relate to the descriptions i've read for INFJs. i relate to some of the INFJs i've met but they are a lot more kind than i am. i'm also not conflict-avoidant. sometimes i even feel like i seek out conflict and disorder. that is probably unrelated to type but it's a pattern i've noticed in my behaviour. nowadays i'm a lot better at monitoring and regulating my behaviour so i don't act too crazy but before i used to be a mess. i still can't believe how unhealthy i was (and how unhealthy i still am). i often catch myself trying to find the root cause of my unhealthiness but i feel like it's just too complex for me to grasp. or maybe it's very simple and i'm the one complicating things*

_Do you relate to any descriptions for any type? <-- Says in sarcastic tone*. You say INFJ doesn't "feel right," but I would challenge you to ask if any type "feels right." Or is your internal Ti like "Look see this doesn't fit!, no this or this!."

As for being kind You're realizing the whole dynamic of kind, and realizing that you yourself are not taking part in the "thing" that makes one kind, but you do have awareness of it, without needing to take part unless you feel the need to. You already mentioned tying to be socially polite etc. And yes I think having less conflict avoidance is likely what aided in you facing parts of your shadow and fucking up your standard type ^_^.

Also, you're looking for a root cause of the issues... That's totally not Ni <--Sarcasm _

*so it's sort of like breaking free from a simulation? that's sort of what it feels like, though i wouldn't say i use the functions evenly. i think i've just gotten good at recognising when i should and shouldn't use a specific function, if that makes sense. that's interesting about jung though. the "path of growth" seems never-ending to me. sometimes it feels like i've plateaued, other times i feel like i'm at rock bottom. when my worldview expands (when i read a new book, meet a new group of people, study a new subject, take up a new hobby) i experience a paradigm shift and then i'm back to square one again. that doesn't just go for typology, but for everything. i think i understand something but then something new comes along that disproves what i originally thought and then i have to reconsider every judgment i've made prior to this epiphany. when i'm in a bad mood i force myself out of my comfort zone - and i'll usually do this by doing one of the aforementioned things, such as taking up a new hobby - and i'll keep doing this until i reach a state of euphoria. that euphoria fades and i gradually transition from that to a state of serenity, or tranquility, or whatever*

_That's a way of looking at it, but taking it literally just puts another veil over the whole matter. I never said you did use the functions evenly, I said that's a possible state with enough development according to Jung. Think of the "path of growth" like a ladder. Every time you take another step up, you feel like you were so stupid on the last step, but this step is amazing! Then you eventually settle into a norm, and then take another step. Each time you take a step you realize what you know was "wrong." But even though they were "wrong," they still enabled you to take the next step. 

Haha, I have the same problem! I recently took up woodworking and wilderness survival just out of the blue :tongue:

Hehe *In Morpheus from the matrix accent* "How deep are you willing to go into the rabbit hole? :wink:" Although, as the saying goes "once you realize what the world really is by going inside the rabbit hole, you may never go back to to the blissful ignorance."_

*i people-watch all the time. i notice a lot of things but i rarely mention them to others. i don't like those people who always feel the need to "call it as they see it". it's not so much the honesty that bothers me as it is the sheer obviousness of their comments. everyone knows that's what's happening so what's the use in you verbally acknowledging it? it's a weird thing to have bother you but it bothers me a lot and i feel like these people have this false idea that they're actually insightful or perceptive when really they're just stating the obvious. there is nothing groundbreaking about pointing out that the sidewalk is gray*

_You'll come to realize that it's not obvious to anyone, and that such perceptions tend to be over the heads of many._

*the thing that sucks though is that i have all this knowledge pertaining to people and how they operate but i can't bring myself to use it to my advantage. something inside me prevents me from actually using the information i've gathered, rendering the information useless. i don't know if it's my mind or my heart or my soul or whatever the fuck it is that's preventing me from utilising this shit, but whatever it is, it's there and it's stubborn and impossible to get through*

_Interesting..._

*i think i've overcome some of my shadow but i know i still have a long way to go. it's a grueling process and to be honest i fucking hate every second of it but i know it'll be useful to me in the long run. i know there's still a lot i'm not seeing, that's what sucks. i wish there was a way to open my eyes to the aspects of myself that i'm blind to but i don't think there's anything i can really do but give it time. they will come to light eventually. there's so much i'm missing and i'm well aware that i'm missing it but, like i said, there's nothing i can do about it but wait until i'm "ready" to see it. it requires a great deal of mindfulness, i think, which is hard to not just obtain, but maintain. you have to shed whatever views and beliefs you have of yourself - self-schema, is that the right term? - and be completely and totally realistic in your analysation of yourself. what the fuck? do you have any idea how hard that is? that was a rhetorical question. of course you do*

_There's a saying that if you could remove the veil before you're ready, the impurity would destroy you. In other words a slow process ensures you can deal with it, while if you suddenly realized everything you would probably go insane.

Yes, it's hard, but remember how hard 1st grade was when you were in it? And now it's simple compared to higher maths._

*why does that hint at introversion? i feel like i'm too sensitive to external stimuli to be an introvert. after reading so many different definitions for introversion and extraversion and what traits each type of person possesses, i lean more towards extraversion for myself. it's just weird because i find i spend so little time with other people. i disappear all the time and because of this i can't form lasting bonds with people. i get so excited when i make a new friend but that excitement goes away about as quickly as it comes. i also feel like there's a permanent wall between me and other people. i don't think it's a matter of me not wanting to get hurt, i just can't seem to... let others in. i don't really want to either. again, it's just a pattern i've noticed in my past interactions with others*

_Introversion as in your inside world is most important, and the outside stimuli forces itself onto you. So it's a battle of trying to keep the outside from forcing it's way in. Extroverts have the issue of trying to keep the inside from forcing it's way out in a sense. (Dont take this dogmatically)

Yes, I know, but frankly once a person becomes predictable, they're not nearly as interesting to be with nor respectable. _

*i don't think many of the "confirmed" INFJs on this forum are INFJs at all. the way they think, the way they type, the way they act. it just doesn't feel right. if someone wants to pretend they're something they're not then i don't care, it's just unsettling sometimes. i'm sure i do that too (or have at some point) so i try not to judge them too harshly*

_Haha.... do you relate to. "The feeling of seeing something so obvious, but no one else can see it, so they can, so you question weather you're just mentally ill or if 99.99 of the population is just lacking in any skill to see past the obvious." Basically, Plato's cave analogy. _

*are you fascinated by the idea of death? i'm melancholic by nature so my mind always wanders to the darker realms of humanity and thought. i'm also really attracted to scary and angry and sad things. i think sadness is beautiful and i think this is often associated with type 4s so it might sound like a load of shit coming from me, like i'm trying to maintain a pathetic facade, but i really do believe it. i usually bask in my emotions no matter how negative or positive they are. positive emotions are a lot harder to deal with though because nothing of value comes from them, i don't think, besides a sense of (temporary) inner peace. i have a bad habit of throwing myself into sad films and sad songs and sad stories and then for weeks after i'm gloomy and shit and it's so exhausting. it's almost like they devour me. signs you're a masochist, i guess?*

_Possibly just looking for a meaningful experience inside a world of meaningless toys and shallowness? C:

Yes, I know exactly what you mean._

*and i knew you'd like those two songs haha*
_I like most songs, sans most American pop, country & rap music. _

You might like this song 






And here's the translated lyrics.

* *





Trees

Your idol is a semigod
He created you and you believed
In emptiness, between the lines
You touched love, and it burned away.

Paintings, cars, papers.
Where is the real love, then?
You will wake up one morning.
Tell me...

Tell me, where have you been?
Where were you when love lived on Earth?
Where were you, when I was waiting for you only?
When the trees were big,
When all boys become men...

Hit me, my satire,
It's just that I lived a bit more of life.
And I'm holding this world,
like a child on my arms, but you are a father only by words!

Paintings, cars, papers.
Where is the real life, then?
You will wake up one morning.
Tell me...

Tell me, where were you?
Where were you when love lived on Earth?
Where were you when I was waiting for you only,
When the trees were bigger...

When do all boys become men
and stop playing with cars and swords,
don't break the silence to pieces
and hold the whole world on their palms?

On their palms...

When the trees were big...

When all boys become men,

Men...


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

i cant play the piano said:


> i like her (and her style) but i think she's a lot warmer than i am. i'm not as polite as her either. i like this video more than the other one. at the 9-10 minute mark is when i started to see similarities between us. my little sister says we speak at the same tone/pace which i agree with, but i think i'm more likely to make jokes? and we both speak clearly. we're both down-to-earth but i move/look around more than she does, i think
> 
> this is a superficial observation but her style is very similar to mine. we both sort of look like vampires, what with the red lipstick, light skin tone, and dark hair/eyes/clothing
> 
> i told Entropic (sp?) i'd put up a video soon. i really want to make one now but my webcam is shit i'll have to put it off to this weekend/next week when i get paid. if you want, i can post it here, too? might make it easier for you


So what you say kinda makes me think you are more extroverted. But well, I am quite sure you'll seem similar in a video tbh. We'll see. Post it here then, when you make it. Or just mention me. lol

I am sure Marina is Ni user. And clearly Se. lol. Not just based on her interviews, but songs too. Just like you. And 3/4 def.
Thinking INFJ/ISFP.
And I could seriously buy INFJ. I mean, having image attitude(enneagram) makes INxJs develop their lost in woods of Ni, Se.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@Aer i know you're being sarcastic but there are a few descriptions i do relate to, i just can't seem to recall them right now. something interesting to note, actually, is that this paragraph i found in an INTP personality profile fits me to a T:

"Like other introverts, INTPs can be anxious and self-conscious characters. It is not uncommon for them to display a handful of nervous habits, or at least some sign that they are not at ease. They generally avoid direct eye contact, as though the gaze of their interlocutor may somehow harm them or render them incapable of thinking or communicating. INTPs often have enough insecurity about the discombobulated nature of their Ne expressions in the first place. Feeling that someone else is watching or critiquing them only makes it worse. Like INFPs, INTPs can be slow to disclose the contents of their inner world. As strange as it may seem to other types, INTPs often conceal some of their most dominant personality features, namely, their highly cerebral, rational side. It may only be a select few who are granted full access to this side of the INTP. Others may only encounter INTPs’ inner world through encounters with their work, such as by reading something they have written. This may explain why many INTPs often take interest in writing, which provides an excellent forum for expressing themselves more fully and precisely."

i wouldn't say i have a "highly cerebral, rational side" but there are personality traits of mine that aren't immediately apparent to others. i strongly relate to the first half. that doesn't make me think i'm an INTP or anything, i just found it interesting.

hm well i don't "try" to be socially polite. i just have a tendency to be that way (well, sometimes). i don't know where i got it from because my parents don't act that way and neither do my siblings. so it seems that by a dumb stroke of luck, i ended up polite. it isn't consistent either. there are just certain situations that bring it out of me. i don't mean fake polite because i can't do that, but genuine politeness

yea i got what you meant, i was just pointing out that i don't use the functions evenly. although i do experience the feeling of "how could i be so stupid?" after reaching a new step, there are still a handful of things that remain consistent with me; viewpoints and values that don't change now matter how high up the ladder i climb. i wonder if this will change the higher up i climb haha

the ladder is a compelling analogy, though. do you ever take a step back down on the ladder? not necessarily regressing back to old ways/old thought patterns, but trying to see things from your point of view when you were on that step. i do that sometimes and it's funny because i can actually understand how i came to the conclusions i did and although they weren't "right", it made sense for me to think that way given the (limited) knowledge i had at the time. i used to be embarrassed by the things i said/did/thought/felt until realising there's no need for shame or embarrassment because i did the best i could with what i had. they're just as much a part of me as anything else and to discredit them would be doing myself a great disservice

"Each time you take a step you realize what you know was "wrong." But even though they were "wrong," they still enabled you to take the next step. "

i agree with this 100%

all that ladder and rabbit hole talk reminded me of this. this is one of my favourite images ever:


* *















ignorance > awareness > transcendence (respectively)

it also kind of reminds me of what i said in my other post. you know those people who call out everything and everyone? they're the middle man. actually, they're probably the first man _right_ after he becomes the middle man (because it's still all new to them, and they're ignorant enough to think they're somewhat more enlightened than the rest). i must have too much faith in humanity then because i actually thought most people were aware of these things

there's another saying about truth that i quite like: "the truth will set you free, but not until it is finished with you"

"Introversion as in your inside world is most important, and the outside stimuli forces itself onto you. So it's a battle of trying to keep the outside from forcing it's way in. Extroverts have the issue of trying to keep the inside from forcing it's way out in a sense. (Dont take this dogmatically)"

hm if this is the case then i'm probably more of an introvert. i get a lot of information from the external world but it does feel more like it forces itself onto me, than the other way around. i do seek it out sometimes but there's a certain mindset i need to have when i go into it so as to not overwhelm myself. this might be a shallow interpretation of introversion/extraversion but i'm a lot more comfortable/myself when i'm alone than when around others. actually, no. i feel most like myself in the dead of night. i don't know why but during the nighttime there comes a point when i start acting like "me". i can't quite describe it. it weirds me out sometimes. it's like a switch turns on and i automatically feel comfortable in my skin/surroundings

i've actually read and studied plato's cave allegory ^_^ it's easy to say that if you were in their shoes you would have the good sense to escape and venture out into fields unknown. however it's a lot harder to ask yourself if that's you, if there are things you are in the dark about, if there are things out of your field of "vision"... and it's even harder to abandon what you know to be good/true to journey out into unknown (and potentially dangerous) territories. you quite literally have to put your faith in the unknown... you have to put your faith into something that you don't know, let alone understand...

but people don't get that. they think "oh well obviously i'd escape". well of course you'd escape, because you know you're trapped. what if you didn't, though? you are the sum of your thoughts and experiences and the only experiences those men had they had within the walls of that cave. for a long time, they didn't think to question it because they weren't taught to question it. the same thing applies to us... but imagine the cave is your mind, then ask yourself whether you could just "escape"? i am having a really hard time putting my thoughts into words right now so i'll stop here because i'm afraid if i continue i'll just confuse us both  there's a lot i want to say and it's on the tip of my tongue but i just... can't

my point was yes, i do relate to that, but i also know that reaching that level of understanding/awareness is not that easy... and i still have a long way to go myself. there's a LOT i'm unaware of, i'm sure, but one thing i know for certain is that i'm full of shit ;D

that's russian, i think? some slavic language. i didn't like that song for the first ~30 seconds but i loved it by the end. i also liked the lyrics


have you heard this? it's from short term 12. good movie






my favourite lines are:
"your body's in a ditch inside this turned up brain" and "i say, all right, i love her so i flip it again"
i'm big on delivery. sometimes the way you deliver a line is more important than the line itself


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Mantas said:


> So what you say kinda makes me think you are more extroverted. But well, I am quite sure you'll seem similar in a video tbh. We'll see. Post it here then, when you make it. Or just mention me. lol
> 
> I am sure Marina is Ni user. And clearly Se. lol. Not just based on her interviews, but songs too. Just like you. And 3/4 def.
> Thinking INFJ/ISFP.
> And I could seriously buy INFJ. I mean, having image attitude(enneagram) makes INxJs develop their lost in woods of Ni, Se.


yea i'll just post it here and mention you

where do you see 4? why not 2? just curious. i still don't know about me being a dominant Ni user, but who knows? i also still don't know if i use Fi/Te or Ti/Fe. i am in a perpetual state of confusion


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

_Mhm, but the problem with such descriptions is that it relies on behavior and your functions manifest. In other words many of these things miss the "core" and don't account for nurture, and are set in a way of nature only. So one description will be spot on and explain one side of you, and another will be totally off and you'll be like: "Well maybe I'm not..." Or I should say, this is my experience, and what I have seen in many people. _

*i wouldn't say i have a "highly cerebral, rational side" but there are personality traits of mine that aren't immediately apparent to others. i strongly relate to the first half. that doesn't make me think i'm an INTP or anything, i just found it interesting.*

_Jungs autobiography can show you how this manifests in Ni. It's interesting to note that Jung described Ni as the inner Se. As in Ni works with the inner world in a similar way to Se in the outer world. What does "highly cerebral" even mean? XD_

*hm well i don't "try" to be socially polite. i just have a tendency to be that way (well, sometimes). i don't know where i got it from because my parents don't act that way and neither do my siblings. so it seems that by a dumb stroke of luck, i ended up polite. it isn't consistent either. there are just certain situations that bring it out of me. i don't mean fake polite because i can't do that, but genuine politeness*

_Ah, okay._

*yea i got what you meant, i was just pointing out that i don't use the functions evenly. although i do experience the feeling of "how could i be so stupid?" after reaching a new step, there are still a handful of things that remain consistent with me; viewpoints and values that don't change now matter how high up the ladder i climb. i wonder if this will change the higher up i climb haha*

_Again, you're showing a lot of Ni here, and it seems like your Ni is just hidden under values you picked up from childhood.

Viewpoints probably will change based on what I've experienced, while some values will change some wont. Eventually I've noticed that you can pick up a viewpoint of being behind all viewpoints, so you're no longer at a viewpoint as much as many viewpoints at the same time. _

*the ladder is a compelling analogy, though. do you ever take a step back down on the ladder? not necessarily regressing back to old ways/old thought patterns, but trying to see things from your point of view when you were on that step. i do that sometimes and it's funny because i can actually understand how i came to the conclusions i did and although they weren't "right", it made sense for me to think that way given the (limited) knowledge i had at the time. i used to be embarrassed by the things i said/did/thought/felt until realising there's no need for shame or embarrassment because i did the best i could with what i had. they're just as much a part of me as anything else and to discredit them would be doing myself a great disservice*

_Haha, yes! It's always interesting to take how you saw things back then, and all you couldn't see and apply that to yourself at this present time. Many really seemingly insane things might be perfectly rational once understood. Which is why school is pretty annoying, because the professors always want the "right" answers, not for you to have an understanding of the subject overall nor find other ways >.<_




> all that ladder and rabbit hole talk reminded me of this. this is one of my favourite images ever:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


_Here's an old academical image that I like that has a similar meaning._

* *




View attachment 396466





*it also kind of reminds me of what i said in my other post. you know those people who call out everything and everyone? they're the middle man. actually, they're probably the first man right after he becomes the middle man (because it's still all new to them, and they're ignorant enough to think they're somewhat more enlightened than the rest). i must have too much faith in humanity then because i actually thought most people were aware of these things*

_ The whole subject is very hard to understand or come to any conclusions on other than "I can get higher." 

>.< The worst are the people on the bottom that all say "everyone else says it's this way so it is!," and you're like: o____o frankly you're so disillusioned that I can't even show you why you're so disillusioned. Although of course, you're always that way to someone higher than you. _

*there's another saying about truth that i quite like: "the truth will set you free, but not until it is finished with you"*

_I like that._

*hm if this is the case then i'm probably more of an introvert. i get a lot of information from the external world but it does feel more like it forces itself onto me, than the other way around. i do seek it out sometimes but there's a certain mindset i need to have when i go into it so as to not overwhelm myself. this might be a shallow interpretation of introversion/extraversion but i'm a lot more comfortable/myself when i'm alone than when around others. actually, no. i feel most like myself in the dead of night. i don't know why but during the nighttime there comes a point when i start acting like "me". i can't quite describe it. it weirds me out sometimes. it's like a switch turns on and i automatically feel comfortable in my skin/surroundings*

_That's what I was getting at, you seem to live more in your inner world, but take from the outside world. 

Oh, I totally understand that. I have been thinking about sleeping early so I can get up at 3:30, so I'll have plenty of nighttime without getting tired.

And again, this points to Ni as your dominate function. As in night time is wonderful be cause Se has it's least impact on you. While at other times of the day the outside world is always taking away from the deep Ni-ness that can be tuned into at night.  <-- I literally just made that up so it might not be accurate at all, but it makes sense I guess.
_

*i've actually read and studied plato's cave allegory ^_^ it's easy to say that if you were in their shoes you would have the good sense to escape and venture out into fields unknown. however it's a lot harder to ask yourself if that's you, if there are things you are in the dark about, if there are things out of your field of "vision"... and it's even harder to abandon what you know to be good/true to journey out into unknown (and potentially dangerous) territories. you quite literally have to put your faith in the unknown... you have to put your faith into something that you don't know, let alone understand...*

_This might be a much more pure idea of what "faith" means. Just like trusting someone on a higher level of thinking to help you up a step even if what they're asking you to do seems counter intuitive. (Of course within a limit...)

There's the hermetic axiom that goes "As above so below." I think you have a level of understanding of what this means. Where everything can be known though analogy, while relying on logic and reason can only go so far without it_

*but people don't get that. they think "oh well obviously i'd escape". well of course you'd escape, because you know you're trapped. what if you didn't, though? you are the sum of your thoughts and experiences and the only experiences those men had they had within the walls of that cave. for a long time, they didn't think to question it because they weren't taught to question it. the same thing applies to us... but imagine the cave is your mind, then ask yourself whether you could just "escape"? i am having a really hard time putting my thoughts into words right now so i'll stop here because i'm afraid if i continue i'll just confuse us both  there's a lot i want to say and it's on the tip of my tongue but i just... can't*

_I want to show you something once I get a chance. You're right on the edge of something that I can't explain right now either for reasons. 

I get what you're saying though, and frankly I think that is a truer understanding of the analogy than just taking the analogy as an analogy. _

*my point was yes, i do relate to that, but i also know that reaching that level of understanding/awareness is not that easy... and i still have a long way to go myself. there's a LOT i'm unaware of, i'm sure, but one thing i know for certain is that i'm full of shit ;D*

_The modern way to say "To know, is to know that you know nothing. That is the meaning of true knowledge." - Socrates_


*that's russian, i think? some slavic language. i didn't like that song for the first ~30 seconds but i loved it by the end. i also liked the lyrics*

__
*
have you heard this? it's from short term 12. good movie

my favourite lines are:
"your body's in a ditch inside this turned up brain" and "i say, all right, i love her so i flip it again"
i'm big on delivery. sometimes the way you deliver a line is more important than the line itself
*

_Or what's behind the words inside the person who is saying it really shapes what is said?

And I liked that part too, _


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

i cant play the piano said:


> yea i'll just post it here and mention you
> 
> where do you see 4? why not 2? just curious. i still don't know about me being a dominant Ni user, but who knows? i also still don't know if i use Fi/Te or Ti/Fe. i am in a perpetual state of confusion


4 in you? I am kind focused on images types atm. Very exaggerated, and similar, hard to say something specific. Image types are problematic. lol. I am myself connected with 4. I see similarities related to it. You don't strike as 2 at all as well.

Well, I am Fi, but it really seems I am Fe at times. lol. But when I look at temperaments, or at Te, which I obviously use, my doubts disappear. Or not. As I still haven't crossed out INFJ completely. 

+Image types kinda froce people with low Se/no Se to act like Se. lol. Look at Taylor Swift. ESFJ image type. How many type her as ESTP? Crazy.

Any progress with Aer? 
I am too lazy to read that much. lol.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Mantas said:


> Any progress with Aer?
> I am too lazy to read that much. lol.


*Aer can be seen in the distance eating shrooms with the queen of the mice as she is telling Aer the secrets of Aer's destiny as a spiked cheese maker*

*looks at Mantas* You need more Aer®


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Aer said:


> *Aer can be seen in the distance eating shrooms with the queen of the mice as she is telling Aer the secrets of Aer's destiny as a spiked cheese maker*
> 
> *looks at Mantas* You need more Aer®


#what

@Hybrid Shark Wolf 

Stop reading about Hitler, show your wisdom, water monkey :laughing:

He's having negative attitude towards mbti. Might take a few months lmao. So nvm.


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> my life is at a standstill right now. i went through a rough patch near the end of high school and haven't made much progress since. my personality and mentality have improved significantly, but my actual life? ehhh, could be a lot better. making friends isn't too hard, but keeping them is a challenge. i'm flighty and unreliable as fuck. i go into hermit mode often. i'll disappear for days, weeks, sometimes months, at a time.
> 
> i used to have a bad habit of burning bridges/cutting people out. i still kind of do... but i've improved a lot! i'm very opinionated as there are quite a few things i feel strongly about, but i won't state my opinion if i don't have one (unless, of course, i decide to play devil's advocate, but it's very lighthearted then and i wouldn't really describe it as me being "opinionated"; more like i'm playing around)


I have to say you are amazingly self-aware. In fact, I would never have guessed than an extrovert would know herself in the kind of obsessive detail I see in your posts. 

There is so much here you could go a dozen directions, but one thing that stands out for me is that you don't seem to actually need specific people, probably because it is so easy for you to make friends. You can easily toss the old friends and get new ones, so to some degree people have become commodities to you.

What exactly do you think you want from friendships? Is there some kind of fear of intimacy at play here, because it feels like maybe any friend who gets too close gets tossed.


----------

